# Western Digital 2TB Cavier Green not working.. :(



## balakrish (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi friends,
             I'm using seagate 1TB harddisk already.. Recently i bought a new harddisk, Western Digital SATA 2TB (WD20earx).. I tried to install it. After connecting all the cables, i checked with my BIOS, it shown PATA wd20earx and my old harddisk as SATA something.. After booting up to my ubuntu, i couldn't see the harddisk on disks interface.. 

The same problem occurs on windows too.. 

Please help.

UPDATE:

I think the problem is with my motherboard BIOS.. it doesn't show the size of the harddisk.. it shows my first harddisk size as 1000.02GB but the second harddisk is 0.0GB.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Try updating the BIOS.

> Is the second HDD working in other pc's?

> Is the HDD under warranty?


----------



## balakrish (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Try updating the BIOS.



I updated the BIOS to the recent version.



harshilsharma63 said:


> > Is the second HDD working in other pc's?


I didn't check yet.



harshilsharma63 said:


> > Is the HDD under warranty?


Yes. It's under warranty.

My motherboard model is Intel DH55TC. Will it support 1TB + 2TB harddisks? also my 2TB harddisk is getting detected as PATA (not SATA). where am i doing wrong?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

I forgot to mention one thing, in the BIOS, enable the "UEFI Boot". it is required to boot with HDD of capacities >= 2 TB.


----------



## balakrish (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I forgot to mention one thing, in the BIOS, enable the "UEFI Boot". it is required to boot with HDD of capacities >= 2 TB.



I Enabled UEFI.. The system didn't even shown me GRUB interface..  Also hard drive detected as 0.0GB. :-/


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

Connect only the 2TB HDD, and check whether it is showing up or not in BIOS.

2 threads?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/172429-do-intel-dh55tc-support-wd-caviar-green-2-tb.html


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 7, 2013)

Check if it working on other pcs


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2013)

@ OP - make sure your Sata ports are running at AHCI mode instead of IDE in bios .. most of the bios by default use IDE mode for better compatibility. So setting at AHCI mode should solve Sata HDD shown as IDE HDD issue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2013)

*do not enable UEFI bios unless you are using a 3tb or above hdd(or more than 2tb).*2tb hdd works fine without UEFI even in a 9 year old intel 865 mobo so the issue is either with bios setting/hdd or sata/power cable.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2013)

Have you seen if the HDD is mentioned in Device manager or not. HDD will not show until you format it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2013)

^^ Read this :



balakrish said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I think the problem is with my motherboard BIOS.. it doesn't show the size of the harddisk.. it shows my first harddisk size as 1000.02GB but the second harddisk is 0.0GB.



so I think the issue is Op's HDD but it can be also due to bad sata cable ( data/power ) or Sata port.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

Try using the HDD in some other PC or via a sata to usb converter.


----------

